# Any queries regarding civil services



## jeeva2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi my friends,
  Check out this link for any queries regarding civil services..........It will be more useful for your career...........I have get more info from this link.........Just try this..........

  Competitive Exams > Civil Services > Civil Service India - www.btechguru.com
  Thanks
  Jeeva


----------

